# My first, with 3 kinds & q-view...WOW!!!



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2009)

Had to try 'em out...damn, what a taste sensation!!!

Ingredients: Japs, Hickory Smoked Bacon, Cream Cheese, Green Onion:





Dang, them Japs get huge...don't they?





Some Pork Breakfast Sausage to mix in:





In the bowl waiting for a few folds of a spoon:





My first roll with an split Jap:





Cored 10 whole Japs to see what would come of it:





1st round ready for TBS:





Ouch!!





Hurts so good:





Total count was 10 whole cored (3 with ham/cheese/sausage filling), and, I think 30 splits, man, lotsa work, but, it is worth the effort!!!

I ran low on filling towards the end, so, I used some strips of ham to stretch out the filling...woah, that was great!

If SMF could grant me one wish right now, I would wish for an extra quadrouple batch of everything I just made here. These are MONSTER GOOD!!!

You know, I've read alot of guys say that on their first batch of ABT's they went fast and wish they had more...DITTO...all BS aside...these are great! Between giving 3 to my neighbors for sampling, and the other 31 eaten here in my house, I want another 100 or so! They were gone in less than 20 minutes!!! LOL!!!

Thanks for the great snackin', SMF!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





OK, gotta get eatin' again...my daughter made the twice baked taters, and now just handed me a plate of lemon pie!!!!!!!!!! Later, enjoy!

Eric


----------



## rw willy (Feb 16, 2009)

looking good.  They are to good, aren't they.
Good Smoking


----------



## bassman (Feb 16, 2009)

Excellent ABT!  I'll take a slice of the lemon pie.


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2009)

The ABTs are quite addictive!!  Once you start making them, you'll never turn back.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

She tricked me...it was *lemon cheesecake!!!!!!!* Man, that stuff was great! Hmmm, theres still a pie tin in the fridge...don't think it even got cut yet...well, that's just not right! Gonna have ta fix that problem! Heh-heh-hah-hah!

*On Edit:* I'll snap a pic and post it in a minute, I know it sounds like a tease, but, hey, that's what q-view is all about right???

*On Edit again: *Nevermind, I just looked again, it's gone...fell out of the fridge this morning after I went to work...Oh darn...

Oh, smooth and delicious! I expected alot more heat, but these were mellow...well my wife hit one with a little bite, I finished it for her and it was still pretty smooth. I'm still not sure why they were so smooth, good prep I guess. I heard that the heat is in the seeds and veins, so I was extra careful not to leave any behind...I didn't even rub my eyes or forget to wash before I went to the little boys room...hah-hah! I have dealt with the pepper oil burn before, that's just not something a guy should do more than once in a lifetime!!!!!

Yes, I am sitting here thinking about the next batch as I write...I'm going to have to try a nother style next time...I like to play with my food and try new things. I guess I do experiment alot with cooking, and, hey, it's all been good (well, almost all of it---hah-hah)!

Thanks guys! Them puppies will be on alot of my upcoming smoke menus. Funny thing is, when I told the family what everyone here calls 'em, they said, hmmm...look more like APT's to us (atomic puppy turds). Must be the way I did the bacon wrap, hah? LOL!!!

Thanks again!

Keep it thin & blue!

Eric


----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

Grats on your first ABTs, totally addictive.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job man....those things are great.


----------

